# at dawn/daybreak



## DerFrosch

Hoi!

What is the most common way to express "*at dawn*" or "*at daybreak*" in Dutch?

I've found these expressions:


bij (de) dageraad
met de dageraad
bij het ochtendgloren
bij het aanbreken van de dag

Which one would you recommend me to use as a language learner?


----------



## Peterdg

It really depends on the context.

"Dageraad" and certainly "ochtendgloren" are literary terms, or at least, very formal.

In everyday speech, I would use "bij zonsopgang". But, then again, if you came with a concrete example, I might select something else. Context, context, context ...


----------



## bibibiben

My preferred order:
Bij zonsopkomst.
Bij zonsopgang.
Bij het aanbreken van de dag.
Bij het ochtendgloren.

(Much) less commonly used:
In de ochtendschemering.
In de morgenschemering.
Bij het krieken van de dag.
Bij het ochtendkrieken.
Met de dageraad.
Bij dageraad.


----------



## DerFrosch

Thanks to both of you. Yes, there's no real context, sorry about that, but in this case I really just wanted to know what the first thing to pop into your head would be.

As to "zonsopgang" and "zonsopkomst", if you'd translate them back to English, you'd get _sunrise_. And strictly speaking, _dawn _is the period immediately before _sunrise_, so they're not _quite _the same thing. 

But I guess, then, that there doesn't exist any Dutch expression more closely corresponding to dawn *that you would use spontaneously in an informal situation*, whereas _dawn _(or "gryning" in my native Swedish) is a perfectly normal word.


----------



## eno2

Het morgenkrieken.*"Bij het eerste ochtendlicht" *is not an unusual time expression for "At dawn"

Dawn=dageraad in a perfect one to one fit/translation. Dageraad: It's  a beautiful poetic word. Surely  every native knows it, I think, but it's not commonly used.   And yes, zonsopgang = sunrise. In Dutch, *zonsopgang seems to have swallowed up dageraad...A pity.* Dageraad is linked to the verb dagen= dag worden (daybreak)= de morgen daagt, breekt aan.



> Van Dale:
> aanbreken
> •de morgen daagt, breekt aan



*But also, "het daagt", very simple. *
Dutch educated people all know the verse from school:


> Van dale
> Dag worden:
> het daghet inden oosten
> beginregel en titel van een bekende middeleeuwse ballade


First verse and title of a well known medieval ballade.

Expressions with dageraad, all figurative:


> Van Dale
> figuurlijk: stralend, veelbelovend, heerlijk begin
> •*de dageraad van de geschiedenis, der vrijheid*
> •uitdrukking *de dageraad van het leven*  de kindertijd= de morgenstond van het leven


----------



## bibibiben

DerFrosch said:


> As to "zonsopgang" and "zonsopkomst", if you'd translate them back to English, you'd get _sunrise_. And strictly speaking, _dawn _is the period immediately before _sunrise_, so they're not _quite _the same thing.



There is a common word for _dawn_ in Dutch, _dageraad_, but it's simply not used in time expressions. You can easily say _at dawn_ in English, but _bij dageraad_ would sound highly unusual in Dutch. You will have to say _voor dag en dauw_, _'s morgens vroeg,_ _in alle vroegte, bij zonsopgang/opkomst_ or any other expression as long as it doesn't contain _dageraad_.


----------



## eno2

As Derfrosch said, sunrise  is not daybreak or dawn.


bibibiben said:


> You will have to say _voor dag en dauw_, _'s morgens vroeg,_ _in alle vroegte, bij zonsopgang/opkomst_ or any other expression as long as it doesn't contain _dageraad_.


_voor dag en dauw_, _'s morgens vroeg,_ _in alle vroegte are not specific for dawn, and not equal, but rather time-imprecise; voor dag en dauw is even "before day and dew" literally, zonsopgang is not dawn. "Bij het eerste ochtendlicht", is exactly at dawn. Personally I 'm not shy of using "bij dageraad". My feeling is that "bij dageraad" would be badly missed when not using it. 
For instance: 




			Eerste druk: Feltrinelli, Milaan (Italië). De verhalen beginnen alle drie in een hotellobby, alle drie bereiken ze hun toppunt van literaire spanning *bij dageraad*,
		
Click to expand...

  A perifrase would sound unnatural(ly long). 

"Bij het eerste ochtendlicht"  210 hits clicked through with all results
"bij dageraad" 200 hits clicked through with all results_


----------



## bibibiben

_Bij dageraad_ can't be used as a standard translation for _at dawn_. You will sound bookish or worse.

Time expressions with _dawn _and _daybreak_ abound in English, while Dutch tends to avoid them. Some translations offered by Van Dale:

Voor dag en dauw: at the crack of dawn, before daybreak (among other translations)
In alle vroegte: at the crack of dawn
Van de ochtend tot de avond: from dawn till dust/dark
Van vroeg tot laat: from dawn till dusk/dark
Van de vroege ochtend tot de late avond: from the break of dawn till late at night
Vroeg uit te de veren zin: rise at the crack of dawn (among other translations)
Het prille begin van de geschiedenis: the dawn of history
Tegen de morgen: around daybreak
De dag breekt aan: dawn is breaking.


----------



## eno2

Sound bookish? I read possibly 10000 books or more, I possessed 4000 at a given time. How could I not?
Anyhow, I don't give 'a shit' sounding well read.



bibibiben said:


> De dag breekt aan: dawn is breaking.


 As I said before:

That's the only 1 to1 time correspondence really referring to the physicality of dawn.

In non-literal, figurative sense, *it doesn't matter at all *to stray off a bit from that physicality. Still one could say:
De dageraad van de cultuur= The dawn of culture
De dageraad van het bewustzijn= the dawn of conscience
De dageraad van de democratie= the dawn of democracy
Van Dale Dutch gives:


> de dageraad van de geschiedenis  =the dawn of history
> der vrijheid =of liberty
> de dageraad van het leven = of life.



Why try to kill of "dageraad"? Just because it isn't  used that much? We would be left without a precise literal equivalent. One of those holes fit for periphrases. And as we know, there's no publicly accessible frequency material in Dutch and  no comprehensive frequency study at all.


----------



## bibibiben

I'm not killing _dageraad_. _Dageraad_ is still alive, in figurative speech as well. Unlike English, though, Dutch hardly uses _dageraad_ in time expressions. The thread title is _at dawn/daybreak_, which is a time expression.

Time expressions include:

Voor dag en dauw: at the crack of dawn, before daybreak (among other translations)
In alle vroegte: at the crack of dawn
Van de ochtend tot de avond: from dawn till dust/dark
Van vroeg tot laat: from dawn till dusk/dark
Van de vroege ochtend tot de late avond: from the break of dawn till late at night
Tegen de morgen: around daybreak

As you can see, I left out all other expressions.


----------



## eno2

OK hopefully DerFrosch has material and choice enough now.


----------



## bibibiben

Seemingly easy to translate:

*I woke up at dawn. *

This is what Van Dale wants us to say:

_*Bij het krieken van de dag werd ik wakker.*_

Well, that's not what you would normally hear in the Netherlands. It's rather bookish.

Much less bookish:

_*Bij het aanbreken van de dag werd ik wakker.*_

It's a mouthful, though. It still wouldn't be my preferred translation.

Other translations that would sound good in books only (or not even that):

_*Bij het ochtendgloren werd ik wakker.
Bij het ochtendkrieken werd ik wakker.
Bij dageraad werd ik wakker.
Met de dageraad werd ik wakker.*_

So what is it that the Dutch (probably the Flemish as well) would say in everyday language? I think it's this:

_*Bij het eerste licht werd ik wakker.
*_
Less precise, but extremely popular as well:

_*Ik werd wakker toen het licht werd.*_


----------



## eno2

I defended also Bij het eerste licht. 
Problem: There is a big number of possibilities.
Why should our preferences  get it, more notably against Van dale?
One should hold a poll on a reasonable scale in order to discover what is most popular ...
*Bij het krieken van de dag : *210 hits 
Bij het eerste licht: 220 hits
I rather like  _*Bij het krieken van de dag werd ik wakker *_also.


----------



## bibibiben

Okay, _bij het krieken van de dag _could be a preference in Flanders. Definitely not in the Netherlands. Especially not in spoken language. I can't remember the last time somebody actually said _krieken van de dag_ to me. It may very well be that it has never happened.


----------



## eno2

Well, I don't know for sure, I only know my preferences...In this case backed by Van Dale. 

Sounds a bit bookish yes. 

But you'll have to concede that  Van Dale's preferences are fairly authoritative...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Okay, _bij het krieken van de dag _could be a preference in Flanders. Definitely not in the Netherlands. Especially not in spoken language. I can't remember the last time somebody actually said _krieken van de dag_ to me. It may very well be that it has never happened.


_Bij het krieken van de dag_ is ook in België het soort uitdrukking dat je in stripverhalen, streekromans, bloemrijke reisverslagen en dergelijke meer leest, maar verder zelden hoort. Er zullen vast hier en daar mensen zijn die de uitdrukking actief gebruiken wanneer ze welbespraakt willen overkomen of zo, maar om nu te zeggen dat het gangbaar en ongemarkeerd taalgebruik is, nee...


----------

